# Von stable nach testing

## LuxJux

Muß außer  *Quote:*   

> For example, to select the testing branch for the x86 architecture, edit /etc/portage/make.conf and set:
> 
> FILE /etc/portage/make.confUsing the testing branch
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

 

noch irgendwas beachtet werden ?

Edit: ~amd64

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USERLAND="GNU"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* google-chrome -@EULA"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

# USE="bindist"

USE="-bindist icu X staging -libprocy dvd alsa alsa-plugin cdr gdbm pulseaudio"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi fbdev amdgpu"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

CAMERAS="*" 

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

L10N="de de_DE"

LINGUAS="en de de_DE" 

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

#CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

```

Kernel ist 4.16Last edited by LuxJux on Mon May 21, 2018 2:52 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

Nein, ich möchte kein x86-System haben.  Google hat mich mal wieder erschlagen.

I5-4590-Quad-64

----------

## LuxJux

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 416) sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo

 * procps-ng-3.3.15.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking procps-ng-3.3.15.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work/procps-ng-3.3.15 ...

 * Applying procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch ...

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file skill.c.rej                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2276:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  867:  Called default_src_prepare

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  932:  Called __eapi6_src_prepare

 *             environment, line  216:  Called eapply '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch' '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.11-sysctl-manpage.patch' '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.12-proc-tests.patch'

 *             environment, line  609:  Called _eapply_patch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch'

 *             environment, line  547:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work/procps-ng-3.3.15'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work/procps-ng-3.3.15'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-process/procps-3.3.15, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-misc/mc-4.8.20-r2:

 * "unicode" USE flag only takes effect when the "slang" USE flag is disabled.

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

 * Messages for package sys-process/procps-3.3.15:

 * ERROR: sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2276:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  867:  Called default_src_prepare

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  932:  Called __eapi6_src_prepare

 *             environment, line  216:  Called eapply '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch' '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.11-sysctl-manpage.patch' '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.12-proc-tests.patch'

 *             environment, line  609:  Called _eapply_patch '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch'

 *             environment, line  547:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/files/procps-3.3.8-kill-neg-pid.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-process/procps-3.3.15::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work/procps-ng-3.3.15'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-process/procps-3.3.15/work/procps-ng-3.3.15'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 90 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

plasma ~ # 

```

----------

## LuxJux

Guck an. Mit chroot gehts jetzt. 

```
Verifing /usr/portage
```

 hat allerdings ne Stunde gedauert

----------

## LuxJux

Edit: [DummQuatsch entfernt

---------------------

```
plasma ~ # emerge -uavDN --with-bdeps=y @world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

plasma ~ # 
```

----------

## LuxJux

Dazu hätte ich nochmal eine Frage

```

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

```

Für den genannten 64-Prozessor

----------

## musv

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Muß außer 
> 
> Edit: ~amd64
> 
> noch irgendwas beachtet werden ?

 

nein

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Dazu hätte ich nochmal eine Frage
> 
> ```
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j5"
> ...

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CPU_FLAGS_X86

Ich würde vermutlich die Raute wegmachen.

----------

## LuxJux

Ich hätte die Hausaufgaben besser lesen sollen.

Dennoch ist es gut zu wissen, daß der Umstieg richtig erfolgte.

----------

## LuxJux

Tag2:

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Guck an. Mit chroot gehts jetzt. 
> 
> ```
> Verifing /usr/portage
> ```
> ...

 

Dauert immer noch ne Stunde. (Soll das so, oder gehts auch schneller ? )

--------------------------------------

```
emerge --depclean 

emerge @preserved-rebuild

emerge revdev-rebuild

```

nicht vergessen.

----------

## LuxJux

Irgendwie sieht das gar nicht gut aus

```
guest@plasma ~ $ su -

Passwort: 

plasma ~ # mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/gentoo && mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

plasma ~ # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

plasma / # source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

(chroot) plasma / # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys from keyserver ...OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 3 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 3 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 3 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 3 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 3 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net                   

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

```

Werd den Rechner mal ausschalten und morgen das rescue.tib zurückspielen. Vielleicht gehts ja dann wieder.

----------

